# Does anyone use Softube modular and if how?



## JPQ (Apr 4, 2019)

Does anyone use Softube modular and if how?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Apr 13, 2019)

If you’re interested in soft (vst) modular synthesis, have you seen VCV rack? It’s a free modular option with many free modules. There are some of the modules which are paid add ons (3rd party). I’m sure there’s a thread, or maybe several here about it.

Nothing against Softube, I have some of their plugs and they’re great. However, I don’t have their modular as I opted for the free option to mess about with first.

No affiliations with any of these devs either. Just my opinion.


----------



## wst3 (Apr 13, 2019)

I have it, I use it, or rather dink around with it. And remember one of the reasons I don't use my old hardware synths often is that one can spend countless hours playing around. That's not a bad thing by default, but it can be bad if there are other deadlines looming.

I have VCV and the Softube Modular. I find the Softube easier to use, and I am happier with the sounds I've created with it. I probably used up the entire trial period making up my mind, but ultimately I bought it, and I think I have all the extra modules as well, except the latest Buchla, which presently I can't justify.

If you are completely new to modular synthesis my first suggestion would be one of the semi-modular designs from Pittsburgh Modular or similar. There is something about hardware that makes it easier to learn - or at least that was the case for me. (Not entirely fair, since there were no VST modular synths in 1974<G>!)

If that's not realistic then I'd start with VCV. Never hurts to take the low risk approach! But I would plan to trial the Softube Modular at some point - it is really nice!


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Apr 15, 2019)

I have Cherry Audio Voltage and Softube Modular (along with most if not all of its add-ons). I haven't spent much time with either yet, other than tinkering around. I just like the concept of having well-designed modulars at hand, as I so despised the one from Nord, which I owned briefly. I think it only had three buttons on this tiny table-top module, and the software editor required OS9 and was very poor performance and non-intuitive with ugly 1980's-level graphics. So I was thrilled when something more modern came along (Softube Modular) and then Cherry Audio seemed to add needed competition to the mix. PSP Audioware even has Voltage versions of many of their plug-ins.


----------



## mkruse (Apr 27, 2019)

JPQ said:


> Does anyone use Softube modular and if how?


It's excellent for typical analog basses. And if you don't have another of the heavy weights (Diva, Repro, Monark etc) it's an affordable alternative (that requires patching). It does use quite a bit of CPU, but it nails the modular sound. Great for modular drums as well. Braids is a nice oscillator addition and the SMR module is unique. The modules can be used as audio effects. I have no experience with Reaktor, but it does a more, for more money.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 30, 2019)

mkruse said:


> It's excellent for typical analog basses. And if you don't have another of the heavy weights (Diva, Repro, Monark etc) it's an affordable alternative (that requires patching). It does use quite a bit of CPU, but it nails the modular sound. Great for modular drums as well. Braids is a nice oscillator addition and the SMR module is unique. The modules can be used as audio effects. I have no experience with Reaktor, but it does a more, for more money.



i think works well for sequences. i feel is smoother sounding than Diva. very likely going get softube modualr with some modules after i get more powerful computer soon as possible.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 30, 2019)

SoNowWhat? said:


> If you’re interested in soft (vst) modular synthesis, have you seen VCV rack? It’s a free modular option with many free modules. There are some of the modules which are paid add ons (3rd party). I’m sure there’s a thread, or maybe several here about it.
> 
> Nothing against Softube, I have some of their plugs and they’re great. However, I don’t have their modular as I opted for the free option to mess about with first.
> 
> No affiliations with any of these devs either. Just my opinion.



i cannot use VCV rack in daw enviorment otherways liked how its demos sounds at least i dont know how and i mac side an curerntly use studio one (i slow go this for logic pro).


----------



## DerGeist (Apr 30, 2019)

I have almost gone this route a few times. I have a pretty big modular system at home and the idea of a software system to complement it always appealed to me. The thing that drives me away every time is that I can't imagine spending money on software modules. That is not to say they are overpriced or not worth it, just that for some reason I won't pony up the money for software modules -- despite spending many times more on the hardware equivalents. Irrational? Probably.

I find Reaktor blocks scratch this itch pretty effectively.


----------



## Josh Richman (Apr 30, 2019)

JPQ said:


> i think works well for sequences. i feel is smoother sounding than Diva. very likely going get softube modualr with some modules after i get more powerful computer soon as possible.



Can you explained this further? I have diva and it sounds great.


----------



## JPQ (May 2, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> Can you explained this further? I have diva and it sounds great.



what you mean ? Diva soundss greateven amzing some uses but not so smooth what when i qucikly tested this Softube modular.


----------



## mkruse (May 9, 2019)

JPQ said:


> i think works well for sequences. i feel is smoother sounding than Diva. very likely going get softube modualr with some modules after i get more powerful computer soon as possible.


You can sequence in softube modular or in the piano roll (and use it as you would any other compositional synth).


----------



## mkruse (May 9, 2019)

Josh Richman said:


> Can you explained this further? I have diva and it sounds great.


It's subjective.


----------



## mkruse (May 9, 2019)

What I don't like is the lack of material regarding how to use the modules, or how to start patching basic sounds for newcomers who have never touched a Euro Rack. There are many great included utility modules that leave me scratching my head.

I would recommend these tutorials - https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=467387
Many are free and then as you progress you can pay a small fee to buy access to the later videos.

In fact, if modulation is your big thing, I would keep a look out for UHE Hive 2 which should be shown at SuperBooth. The CPU hit is low and works on slower machines (like mine). It's an excellent synth. You can see a preview here - https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=522914&start=60


----------



## JPQ (May 12, 2019)

mkruse said:


> What I don't like is the lack of material regarding how to use the modules, or how to start patching basic sounds for newcomers who have never touched a Euro Rack. There are many great included utility modules that leave me scratching my head.
> 
> I would recommend these tutorials - https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=467387
> Many are free and then as you progress you can pay a small fee to buy access to the later videos.
> ...


Zebra is also nice. at least Zebra has wavefolder.


mkruse said:


> You can sequence in softube modular or in the piano roll (and use it as you would any other compositional synth).


of course but want analog seuqnecer type things.


----------



## sostenuto (May 12, 2019)

More interesting options …. Melda beta MSound Factory now … ?? 
Have struggled with 'pure' Modular and this may have needed help. 
Reaktor 6 Blocks is fallback.

https://www.meldaproduction.com/MSoundFactory

(*edit*) _Cherry Audio at some very low prices on PluginBoutique._


----------

